# Roland Camm 1 CM-24 value



## houseonthehill (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been offered a used Roland Camm-1 CM-24 in good condition, but don't know if it is a rip off or a steal of a deal. How much is it worth?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Just taking a STWAG if it is in good condition and works!!! Maybe up to $500, however you can get a new GCC for about that. Rolands are very good cutters and last a long time. What are they asking for it?


----------



## houseonthehill (Dec 5, 2011)

They are asking $550 but it includes a stand, some vinyl and a few misc. tools.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you seen it cut? As I remember they sold for about $2400 new the stand was another $200 to $300, it's a good deal. Also what kind of computer and programs do you have?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would agree. Those were good cutters in their time, and I think they are still good today. If it was well taken care of you should have it for a while.


----------

